# Choosing a Bank in the UAE



## Matics99 (Apr 19, 2016)

I have recently arrived in the UAE, Abu Dhabi to be exact, Which bank will you recommend ? I have narrowed it down to ADCB and HSBC ? Which shall I choose ? Which is better?:confused2::noidea:


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Matics99 said:


> I have recently arrived in the UAE, Abu Dhabi to be exact, Which bank will you recommend ? I have narrowed it down to ADCB and HSBC ? Which shall I choose ? Which is better?:confused2::noidea:


ADCB 
HSBC here is nothing like at home in the UK


----------



## Matics99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> ADCB
> HSBC here is nothing like at home in the UK


oh thank you for the feedback


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> ADCB
> HSBC here is nothing like at home in the UK


Interesting. What are the issues in respect of banking with HSBC in the UAE? And why is ADCB better?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Avoid HSBC for the love of God.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

Reddiva said:


> HSBC here is nothing like at home in the UK


True.

I'm a HSBC Premier customer, the UK end managed to cancel my wife's credit and debit cards and block my PINs without telling us. Despite a 36 hour card replacement service, a month on and 2 trips back to the UK, they are still having trouble finding where they sent the PIN numbers.

Haven't had any issues with the UAE end at all. 

YMMV though, individual experiences can paint a very different picture so make your own mind up Matics99


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have never had any problems with HSBC here.

However you should check out branch availability - I believe they are thin on the ground in AD.


----------



## ue95038 (Jan 7, 2016)

Matics99 said:


> I have recently arrived in the UAE, Abu Dhabi to be exact, Which bank will you recommend ? I have narrowed it down to ADCB and HSBC ? Which shall I choose ? Which is better?:confused2::noidea:


I have an account with HSBC UK since 2000 and recently opened an account with HSBC UAE. So far so good no problems but I feel HSBC staff is not as professional in UAE as in UK.


----------



## Matics99 (Apr 19, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> I have never had any problems with HSBC here.
> 
> However you should check out branch availability - I believe they are thin on the ground in AD.


oh great, thank you for the feedback


----------



## Matics99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Dave-o said:


> True.
> 
> I'm a HSBC Premier customer, the UK end managed to cancel my wife's credit and debit cards and block my PINs without telling us. Despite a 36 hour card replacement service, a month on and 2 trips back to the UK, they are still having trouble finding where they sent the PIN numbers.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback, your are correct about the individual experiences, for it comes down to ease and convenience and ofcourse the benefits that comes with their services, thats why i narrowed it down to ADCB and HSBC


----------



## Matics99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Avoid HSBC for the love of God.


Any recommendations then? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## azulfi (Jan 10, 2013)

Well i also suggest not to go for HSBC. Their staff is not as professional + you don't feel at home there at all.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

I like the idea of feeling at 'home' with a bank. I want somewhere I can get paid and take money out. That's it, I don't want to sit and watch TV with them.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Matics99 said:


> Any recommendations then? :fingerscrossed:


ADCB and ENBD.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

My salary account is HSBC and my saving account is ADCB. I do use credit cards from both banks. Both banks are fine imho.

However, if your salary is below 50k. The ADCB Privilege account (minimum salary 30K) is a bit better than HSBC's Advance account (minimum salary 15K). If your salary is 50K+ then you get a premier account in HSBC and you get to stay Premier elsewhere in the world, which is a good advantage.

I'd go for ADCB for a salary less than 50k and HSBC for a 50k+ salary.


----------

